# Problem with 501 recordings:



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I have recently noticed that when watching programs in playback mode on my 501 (either watching a recorded program or rewinding a live program) I am having a lot of audio and video problems. These include audio cutting in and out, pixelization, or the picture freezing momentarily. 

I called Dish this weekend to alert them to my problem. I was initially told that this was most likely the result of a corrupted recording on my hard drive. The solution they presented was to delete all recordings and reset my receiver (power off and unplug). I tried this during the weekend, however it did not fix my problem. 

I called Dish again last night. After going through the whole routine of checking software versions, etc. the tech support person attributed the problem to my low signal strength on satellite 119 (low to mid 60s). This did not seem reasonable to me as the problem occurs on programs that originate from the 110 sat as much as from the 119, and the problem never occurs when watching in live mode. 

Now I'm no rocket scientist, but to my simple mind it seems that there is a problem with my hard drive. A problem that may require a replacement receiver. I am worried that Dish is just attributing the problem to whatever they can to try to not have to incur the cost of replacing my receiver, which is currently under warranty. However, as I said, I'm not a techie, so I thought I'd throw this out to the group to see if their explanation seems plausible to those in the know. Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Ask for advanced tech support and talk to someone who knows WTF they are talking about. Be polite but firm and refuse to pay for return shipping.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm reading through the lines a little here Darrel, but I think you are saying that their answer is not plausible. Am I correct?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

I have noticed a distorted audio or pictur/sound sync problem once or twice (very infrequently). Just stopping & starting over cured it for me.

If it happens to you much more frequently try a "Memory Dump" and reboot : Menu, 6, 1, 3 (Diagnostics ); then, >, <, REC (Memory Dump) & Reset by holding down the PWR button or pulling AC plug.

No, the problem isn't the SS on 119. If the Memory Dump doesn't fix it & it keeps happening frequently get an Advanced Exchange.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Since P165 I have noticed this also, but it occurs only about once a week, and a simple reboot fixes it.


----------

